# Input on perfecto reef ready tanks



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Really considering upgrading from 35 sump less tank to one of these perfecto reef ready tanks, the 75 gallon. How are they and is it worth it to buy one of these. They are pre drilled with 1 inch bulk head corner over flow? Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I do not think 1" will be good. 1.5" will work better. ask for estimate from miracles.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Perfecto was 250 and miracles was 350.


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Got a price of an aqueon and they are all about the same. Perfecto has corner over flow and aqueon has off set corner flow. Any advantage of one over the other?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

kies1 said:


> Got a price of an aqueon and they are all about the same. Perfecto has corner over flow and aqueon has off set corner flow. Any advantage of one over the other?


Just wondering, where are you planning to get them?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Checked the local big Al's, Incredible Aquarium and Advanced reef aquatics.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I recently purchased a Miracles tank from Flavio at Advanced Reef Aquatics and in my opinion they are far superior in quality and especially workmanship when compared to the Perfecto tanks.

One thing you should consider is whether the Perfecto tanks include any plumbing. I say this because the Miracles tank didn't and therefore ended up costing me a small fortune in bulkheads, pipe and various other elbows and such. By the time I was done I spent an extra $150 over and above the cost of the tank.

Also decide now what type of overflow you want. Look into Durso, Stockman, Herbie and Bean Animal. If you want a quiet overflow you'll want one of the last 2 however you will need additional holes drilled in the tank to accommodate.

http://www.dursostandpipes.com/
http://www.rl180reef.com/pages/standpipe/standpipe-ken_stockman.htm
http://reefcentral.com/forums/showpost.php?p=19552172&postcount=5
http://www.beananimal.com/projects/silent-and-fail-safe-aquarium-overflow-system.aspx

Talk to someone that knows this stuff such as Flavio.
--
Paul


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes Flavio is wonderful. As far as i know the Perfecto comes with the over flow and the plumbing for the over flow. The aqueon is drilled with over flow and the plumbing kit is an extra 79.00. The mirales tank alone was around the 350 mark plus all plumbing so a lot more. Perfecto over flow is corner and I ahve heard they are very noisy compared to the aqueon offset over flow. Might just og with the aqueon/ all glass. Same company.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Is it cheaper to buy a Non reef ready tank And drill it yourself?

Flavio Builds custom tanks now too, With the Best euro Brace design Ive ever seen.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

hey guys, keep in mind that perfecto 1" drain on bottom drilled tank is sufficient. if your looking at moving at least 5 times turnover its more than enough. if the skimmer is moving 300gph which is around right for a in100, any other water is just bypassed. meaning its not cleaned by the skimmer. albeit 1" on larger tanks is not enough. The perfecto tanks have decent fit and finish. on the flip side my customs are far better than anything being offered, but they do come with a higher cost, we do use much thicker glass and our unique one piece glass eurobrace ( shameless plug! ). no matter the tank mfg. have a close look and see all panes are good fit, silicone is even and deep enough into crevices. you would be suprised what you find with different builders. it all comes down to budget.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

If you can swing talk to Advanced Reef Aquatics, Im telling you the work is JUST WOW.

My 300 Will be made by them, WHen im in the new house.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

thanks very much for the nice words. We are striving to make as perfect a product as we can, this has been in the making for a while. the tank building is a seperate division from the store. We are working on the website as we speak, We have just inked a 350g and 300g, if anyone wants, i can let you know when they are ready and you can take a look.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Will it be at the Store for Viewing? If not Let me know where i can see them please.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

no problem, i will advise when they are in store.


----------

